# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  أرجو مساعدتكم للضرورة في اللغه الأنكليزيه

## no0or

*من منكم يعطيني شرح للأحرف التي تكتب ولا تلفظ في اللغه الإنكليزيه Silent letter

وما هي هذه الأحرف ؟

ولكم مني كل الشكر والإحترام أريده غداَ إذا استطعتم مساعدتي*

----------


## المومياءة

انا ما اعرف بس اللي اعرف ان ghلا يقرأ مثل eightو الحرف k اذا جاء قبل الحرف nمثل كلمة knowو كذلك الحرف hبعد wمثل كلمة what و شكرا

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام .. 

هناك وضعيات كثيرة لا تقرأ فيها الحروف .. وكما يقال عنها (سايلنت لاترز)

ومثل ما أسلفت أختي المومياءة .. 

تقرأ نايت  >>>>> night 

وأيضاً في كلمة ضوء لايت >>>>> light 

هناك أيضاً في كلمة رايت بمعنى اكتب >>>> write 

وأيضاً في quistion words >>>>> مثل (when, where, why, what ) وكلمة (white) بمعنى أبيض..

وهناك أيضاَ في (know, knife )

وعذرَ اذا ما وفيت .. 

والسلام 

أختك 

شجووون آل البيت (ع)

----------

